# Is Elon Musk willfully an actor of chaos?



## Creamu (May 3, 2022)

He made paypal. He invented the electrical motor. He speculates with crypto currencies and now he wants to bring so called free speech to the population. He is a promethian figure, and will set us all afire.

Zeus sentenced prometheus to be eternally punished buy birds eating his liver.

What are Elon Musks motives? Is he of good or ill will?


----------

